# What can one do in the 30 minutes slow drive-through lane at fast food joints?



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

These days, it's not uncommon to spend 30+ minutes inching toward the pick up window at fast food joints. 
What can one do to kill the time or to increase the productivity and one's profitability?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Decline in the first place. Life is short, don't waste 30 minutes in the drive thru.

30 minutes, could be another order, with no drive thru.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Start looking for an oxygen sensor at auto parts stores websites?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Decline in the first place. Life is short, don't waste 30 minutes in the drive thru.
> 
> 30 minutes, could be another order, with no drive thru.


I second that . If you cant make at least 20 to 25 an hour delivering food pass. 
So that order your waiting 30 minutes better pay 14 bucks


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> I second that . If you cant make at least 20 to 25 an hour delivering food pass.
> So that order your waiting 30 minutes better pay 14 bucks


It still sucks, you have to consider time to get to pick up destination and time for delivering food. You are talking at least 45 minutes to an hour for entire delivery.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Bon Jovi said:


> It still sucks, you have to consider time to get to pick up destination and time for delivering food. You are talking at least 45 minutes to an hour for entire delivery.


yep...

Waiters wait.

Drivers drive.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Bon Jovi said:


> It still sucks, you have to consider time to get to pick up destination and time for delivering food. You are talking at least 45 minutes to an hour for entire delivery.


Yeah but you will probably get a huge payout to compensate for it... like maybe $4.00 deliver fee and $3.00 tip.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Yeah but you will probably get a huge payout to compensate for it... like maybe $4.00 deliver fee and $3.00 tip.


I can't put 'maybes' in my gas tank.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

ntcindetroit said:


> These days, it's not uncommon to spend 30+ minutes inching toward the pick up window at fast food joints.
> What can one do to kill the time or to increase the productivity and one's profitability?


lol...lol...lol... thank good uber has people like you...


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

punch yourself in the head repeatedly for getting into that situation in the first place? I decline any offer that goes to a place that makes us use the drive through.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

If I notice the line is moving slow I cancel and leave


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Paladin220 said:


> punch yourself in the head repeatedly for getting into that situation in the first place? I decline any offer that goes to a place that makes us use the drive through.


lol....more like a 'wait thru'


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> If I notice the line is moving slow I cancel and leave


Yeah, but Mark, that’s not always doable. Because sometimes once you get in line, you can’t get back out of line. So you need to make a decision once you enter the parking lot to either cancel the order or continue on. FTR, I can’t recall a time where drive-through lines are always moving ‘fast’, they typically do move slow. I’d base my decision on time of day and total payout.


----------



## AndyP21502 (Dec 17, 2018)

Decline those orders. Or, upon arrival, noticing you'll be there a while, just unnassign order. Not worth your time- especially if it's a lowball order. Move on the to next quick pickup, easy dropoff.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

The other day I accepted a short run from Wendy's for like $8, just a Dave's meal thought it was going to be a quick pick up and quick drop off but nope, usually this Wendy's has their lobby open but not this time, when I got there line was super long but before I got there this the message that I got from the customer:










I cancelled the order and left and it looks like nobody else was willing to put up with that long line for $8 and that was $3 base, $3 peak pay which means that the customer was only tipping $2 and because of peak pay his order was being accepted if it wasn't for peak pay that order would've been $5 😆.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> What can one do to kill the time


My go to is foxnews dot com, or pron-hub or red-tube dot com.
All entertaining, in their own way.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

*"What can one do in the 30 minutes slow drive-through lane at fast food joints?"*

Skip the line. Plug in a hot plate. Warm up 4 White Castle sliders in half the time. Make money on the ride and the food.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Are we getting punk’d? 

If this is a serious question, make a YouTube video showing other drivers why pickups at fast food drive thru’s are a waste of time.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

I wouldn't wait 30 mintues in a drive thru for my own food let alone someone else's.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

The last fast food run I did was maybe a month or so ago. A young man already had it in the app in his ride details as an add-a-stop, I picked him up at his place of employment, it was about 2 a.m. on a weeknight, just 1 car ahead of us, his food was fresh and hot and in his hands in less than 10 minutes, he slipped me a $10 bill, treated me to a small coffee, and we headed to his final destination which I assumed was his home. It was smooth. 
The above scenario is the ONLY guest I'll do a fast-food run for, because all of the conditions were right. He had already entered it as part of his ride details, which showed me he was well-mannered and considerate of drivers AND passengers. He mentioned if the line was long I could just head to the final destination. He also mentioned he would treat me if I wanted something. He was kind. These are the passengers that deserve quality rideshare services. Oh, and by the way...he was a Gryft customer!😁
One of my biggest pet peeves is when a customer jumps in the vehicle DEMANDING me to stop AND wait on them. At 8 cents a minute, nope! They can kick rocks. I don't care about a $2 tip, free food, none of that s***. 
The fast food restaurants are suffering long lines in their drive- through because primarily, they don't have enough staff. This is also why many continue to prohibit walk-ins and eating inside- lessccleaning and such to do. They're overwhelmed. In fact, a major chain here is closing because they just can't get employees. There are hiring signs posted at just about every restaurant, smoothie place, fast-food place, hotels, etc. The turnover is massive for these kinds of jobs, but typically it always has been. But I believe it'll bounce back because many people need jobs and they'll get them at these places. Someone somewhere always needs a job and is looking for one. They just need to know they're really going to be working hard. Just like many of us RS and food delivery contractors are having to hustle more strategically to get this money. I wish everyone the best out there. Get that money and stay safe.🤑🙋🏿‍♀️


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Read a copy of War and Peace- 1,225 pages.


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> These days, it's not uncommon to spend 30+ minutes inching toward the pick up window at fast food joints.
> What can one do to kill the time or to increase the productivity and one's profitability?


If I see more than four cars at the drive-thru Lane I immediately cancel and move on. And if I go inside to pick up, 5 minutes is the longest I will wait and then I will cancel.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> These days, it's not uncommon to spend 30+ minutes inching toward the pick up window at fast food joints.
> What can one do to kill the time or to increase the productivity and one's profitability?


Your wasting your time cancel those


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> My go to is foxnews dot com, or pron-hub or red-tube dot com.
> All entertaining, in their own way.


I did notice you put Fox Fiction First.


Shame on you you dirty boy.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

ntcindetroit said:


> These days, it's not uncommon to spend 30+ minutes inching toward the pick up window at fast food joints.
> What can one do to kill the time or to increase the productivity and one's profitability?


Listen to pod casts. Learn another language via audio lessons. Listen to music. Listen to comedy albums. Listen to audio books.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> I did notice you put Fox Fiction First.
> 
> 
> Shame on you you dirty boy.


Conservative girls in Catholic School-girl uniforms really rocks my boat.
Picture Sarah Palin in a short plaid skirt ... 

.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Conservative girls in Catholic School-girl uniforms really rocks my boat.
> Picture Sarah Palin in a short plaid skirt ...
> 
> .


I'd hit it!
Hell Tall stacked brunettes are my thing.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> I'd hit it!
> Hell Tall stacked brunettes are my thing.


In a pleated plaid skirt? Preaching Trumpism?
In a Sara Palin accent? (I didn't know Alaskans even _had_ an accent till I heard her talk.)
Yea baby !!!

.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> These days, it's not uncommon to spend 30+ minutes inching toward the pick up window at fast food joints.
> What can one do to kill the time or to increase the productivity and one's profitability?


Does Uber compensate for wait time if you call Rohit (customer service)?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Does Uber compensate for wait time if you call Rohit (customer service)?


No. If you dial Rohit they deactivate you.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*What can one do in the 30 minutes slow drive-through lane at fast food joints?*

Cancel your account, and rethink your choices in life


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I usually keep plenty of reading material with me.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> At 8 cents a minute, nope! They can kick rocks. I don't care about a $2 tip, free food, none of that s***.


Yuuuuuup! Want me to wait in the drive-thru without a decent up-front cash tip? F that!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I usually keep plenty of reading material with me.


😐....really?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ntcindetroit said:


> These days, it's not uncommon to spend 30+ minutes inching toward the pick up window at fast food joints.
> What can one do to kill the time or to increase the productivity and one's profitability?


I can cancel all fast-food pick ups if the drive thru appears too backed up. Move on and get another ping.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> If I notice the line is moving slow I cancel and leave


And if you are trapped?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> And if you are trapped?


And Yall make fun of the blokes doing RS in their Ford Raptors!!!!!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ntcindetroit said:


> These days, it's not uncommon to spend 30+ minutes inching toward the pick up window at fast food joints.
> What can one do to kill the time or to increase the productivity and one's profitability?


Contemplate one’s life. 😂


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> And if you are trapped?


Then I’m screwed so I come on here to complain


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> Then I’m screwed so I come on here to complain


Speaking of screwed;

There is a pleasurable option available while alone in your car in the drive thru line,

but it seems there are video cameras everywhere nowadays.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> I second that . If you cant make at least 20 to 25 an hour delivering food pass.
> So that order your waiting 30 minutes better pay 14 bucks





ntcindetroit said:


> These days, it's not uncommon to spend 30+ minutes inching toward the pick up window at fast food joints.
> What can one do to kill the time or to increase the productivity and one's profitability?


do online math lessons... maybe it's not too late


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Speaking of screwed;
> 
> There is a pleasurable option available while alone in your car in the drive thru line,
> 
> but it seems there are video cameras everywhere nowadays.


Oh?


----------



## EasymoneyUbereatsdriver (Jul 31, 2018)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> *What can one do in the 30 minutes slow drive-through lane at fast food joints?*
> 
> Cancel your account, and rethink your choices in life


No. We need these heroes!


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> 😐....really?


Absolutely!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

guano said:


> do online math lessons... maybe it's not too late


Math is only part of it. I’m fab at math. I suck at finance. 😏


----------

